
Why are there two tides a day? - sjcsjc
https://cosmosmagazine.com/geoscience/why-are-there-two-tides-day
======
The_suffocated
Apparently, the author is wrong. See "Does Earth really have two high-tide
bulges on opposite sides?"
([https://physics.stackexchange.com/q/121830](https://physics.stackexchange.com/q/121830))
on Physics StackExchange.

